# Roamer Mustang Indianapolis



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

Just aquired this little beauty - Roamer Mustang Indianapolis. Just been serviced and has a new crystal and winder.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

djacks42 said:


> Just aquired this little beauty - Roamer Mustang Indianapolis. Just been serviced and has a new crystal and winder.


You are right a little beauty! How big is it by the way 36mm?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's nice. Wouldn't mind one of those myself


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well done mate, it's a beaut, i've got a few roamers but none as nice as that one









regards,john


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That reminds me of Rados from the same era, very nice indeed.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

a couple of mine



























regards john.

ps, sorry for the poor pics


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I like those John. I have a sub-seconds thing going right now


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks colin

i've always had a thing for sub-secs i think they just add a little bit of something nostalgic, even on modern quartz ones.

here's another roamer (searock) that i'd forgotten about


















yet another bootsale find, it seems like i only ever buy from carboot sales









regards, john.


----------

